# BLUE / PURPLE LIPS ON MELANOTAN II ??



## razor0205 (Feb 20, 2015)

i noticed my lips are getting darker , i'm currently loading 1 mg mt2 a day , my question is :

will my lips go back to normal red after I stop mt2 , and did anyone ever experienced such a thing ? will lowering the dose help ?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Weird i get this sometimes when drinking Cider and black


----------



## razor0205 (Feb 20, 2015)

Wheyman said:


> Weird i get this sometimes when drinking Cider and black


does not help -.-


----------



## razor0205 (Feb 20, 2015)

bumb :S


----------



## psc (Jul 2, 2011)

Skip loading and just do injections once or twice a week, this will fix problem with your lips.


----------



## owensyboi (Aug 24, 2015)

How long did it take? I have exactly the same problem and I've looks like I've been smoking a lot


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

What the hell are you taking 1mg a day for??? Sounds like you're either waaaaay over doing it or you've crappy mt2


----------

